# cheap paint jobs......like Macco!



## babybluedrop (Apr 11, 2003)

Have any1 ever took their car to Macco to have their car painted or know any1 that has ever took it their......Im lookin for a low priced paint job just for my daily car.......I live in Louisville, Ky.......any suggestions on where to take my car! Hit me back!


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

i took my car to Maaco and got a nice enough paint job to get a feature in Lowrider and 3rd place at the Indy low low show
i did buy my own paint, though.... House of Kolor


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cceregalboy_@Jun 17 2003, 08:45 PM
> *i took my car to Maaco and got a nice enough paint job to get a feature in Lowrider and 3rd place at the Indy low low show
> i did buy my own paint, though.... House of Kolor*


 YEAH HOK paint is THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ask Mo aka Wired62, his orange cutty was taken to Maaco, and it was looking HELLA NICE, well I may bring my car there, and have them paint it, I DUNNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but remember, bring your own paint


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah man,,,me and my brother have had like 5-6 cars painted at Macco...i guess it all depends on the city and state.....they do really good jobs here....and it helps to have a friend work there  pay for the cheapest one..and get the top of line one..lol....but here even without hook-ups..they ahve done nice jobs on our cars... the best way to insure a good job.. is take off all the trim and door panels by yourself...take off every lil peice that u dont want painted,,they do get into a hurry on the taping up of everything..so i just take every single thing i can off...lights,door panels,weather stripping,chrome...everything u can.....asfar as the paint..they do good job painting it,,,if u get the better paint job....its no kandy..but if u take care of it,,and prep it like i said..it should turn out nice!!!!!.....for the baller on a budget....i'd say go for it  best 5-800 bucks u could spend


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

dam all this maaco talk is surprising me, my friend send his 88 monte ls to get painted there and they didnt do a good job at all. he needed a lot of body work though. do they do good body work at that maaco? the monte was painted black, then after he washed it (he let it cure) you were able to see water spots right on the paint job. after a year that paint looked nasty, and the bad part about it is that it looked like they didnt even touch the body before the painte, it had major dents in it.then the paint started to chip. i guess it all depends on tha state, and they charged him one g to do that paint job! he was mad


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 18 2003, 01:15 AM
> *dam all this maaco talk is surprising me, my friend send his 88 monte ls to get painted there and they didnt do a good job at all. he needed a lot of body work though. do they do good body work at that maaco? the monte was painted black, then after he washed it (he let it cure) you were able to see water spots right on the paint job. after a year that paint looked nasty, and the bad part about it is that it looked like they didnt even touch the body before the painte, it had major dents in it.then the paint started to chip. i guess it all depends on tha state, and they charged him one g to do that paint job! he was mad*


 YOU GOTTA BRING YOUR OWN PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
as for bodywork its all in the employees


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

For you guys who took it to Macco... did you do your own body work as well, or did you let them do it??


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

i had most of the body work done before i took it there
i must admit, i didn't do a great job so i asked them to go over and fix any fuckups i left behind
they didn't do such a good job on the bodywork, but the paint is super nice .... probably because it's House Of Kolor
anyway, just do like wired 62 said.. take off all the trim and shit and you'll be ok
mine ain't perfect, but are there any truly flawless budget rides out there?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i took my car to macco, and what mo said is right, THEY SUCK ASS AT TAPING!!! there isnt a single peice of trim or weather stripping or light that doesnt have an outline the same color as the car. 

the paint looks real good, but there is a couple runs in my clear :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: its not really obvious but its right there on my c pillar :angry: if you MUST go to macco then yeah do what wired said, or atleast tape it yourself.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

luckily i put on the stock grill and had a brand new coming while it was being painted because there was paint on the grill TOO!! i think i would go back but do what wired said i never even thought of that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Do the bodywork/gutting and outline tapeing all yourself, as well as bring your own paint..

sometimes they can be fussy about the bring your own paint part, but its normal :uh: I had a friends 83 Mustang done a Maaco, they did a good job 

Justin


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i used to work for Maaco i was there painter. when i was working for them thats all they had was me a good painter cause the paint is the worst shit you can put on your car.....its fucken single stage,,,,,who in the fuck single stages there lowrider if it an't a hopper?????LMAO...dame krazy....shit the paint only last about 2 years and you can tell off the bat that its single stage....you know how much maaco spends to paint one customers car?? $40.00 know u telling me your paying $800 and you getting $40.00 paint job....and it looks tight....shhhhhhhhhhhhhit hommie if it an't KANDY it
an't $HIT


----------



## wesleywax (Jun 29, 2002)

:0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** I dont even know why anyone would bother with Macco.....Yes, there may be some good painters there but the quality is not there by any means ( unless you know them personally ) -- Thats what they do - paint cars for cheap so people with sun faded/cracked shit can resell theyre cars faster & for a little extra $$$ ...... They dont fuck with body work unless you pay them extra ... If your already that cheap then you might as well do it your self with a Wagner.......Bring the car to a respectable painter, By the time they have your car already to go you should have been able to save enuff $$ to pay for it..........


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 17 2003, 08:54 PM
> *, well I may bring my car there, and have them paint it, I DUNNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but remember, bring your own paint  *


 ..The closest Macco you will find is over in S.Mpls I do believe...Your always changing your mind aint you ??? When I say we should hurry up & get some shit done you need to jump on the chance to do so .....Why ask me to help you out when you dont even show up? I borrowed that porta power unit & returned it because you didnt come down when I said to ....I had about 2 weeks there where your shit coulda got done & nothing happened .. You said that you didnt wanna drive your car down but then you come down late at night with a car full of peeps....Figure out where you wanna go with your lowrider .......** Im gonna make it into a magazine or a video **-- where will you be ?? Now everyone else in this town with a lo lo -- they aint planning to do shit with their cars .... Lavish was dedicated - where is he now ??? We helped him out to get his car done & we never really heard from him again ( I forgot - he called me to borrow my welder last week ) Grant dont care what happens to his car because its going down hill ..... Chris sold his car for a crotch rocket....You dropped yours for a S-10 , my brothers is sold ( that had a bad tranny ) , Well , I guess im the only one really left in the city of Duluth .. I cant believe it , This shit sucks !!!.........FUCK IT !!! IMMA SELL MY SHIT !!!!! Any one wanna make offers ??????


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

maaco uses shermin williams paint-they started out making house paint .they explained the new paint to me ,and with different additives you can make it basecoat ,single stage, or even bedliner coat all from the same toner can kinda cheap if ya thinks about it


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

if you wanna good job at a affordable price then call me! im the painter at phase 1 customs here in louisville.ask for steve (502)937-0556. im not as cheap as macco but i do give the quality your ride deserves!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

if you wanna good job at a affordable price then call me! im the painter at phase 1 customs here in louisville.ask for steve (502)937-0556. im not as cheap as macco but i do give the quality your ride deserves!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

maaco fuckin sucks peroid


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

MY BROTHER WORKS AT EARL SHEIB.....FOR A QUICK PAINT....ITS COOL ,LIKE YOUR FUCK AROUND HOOPTIE.....BUT LIKE THEY SAY ....YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

don't they have like a lifetime warrenty on some jobs?

K. Diaz


----------



## chicagosteve (Aug 18, 2003)

call the guys at phase 1 customs in louisville!they'll give you a great job at a good price plus they'll work with youre budget to make you're car look great!!(502)937-0556


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright i had my storm painted there for about $500 they didn't get ALL the bodywork but they did alot........

i did most of the prep work though.....

i didn't have any runs or any dirt in the paint.........i know nobody will believe me.............


anywayz.............

it is not a single satge they use it is an intercoat clear.........the clear is mixed in with the base color..........

i got the 2 year gloss warranty and my color did NOT fade and it was painted in June 1997!!

now that's 6 YEARS without any fading, chipping, or cracking of the paint!!!!

my advice to you if you get a macco job is cover the car every single day if it sits outside........or garage it.........

when i lived in washington i didn't have a garage so i covered it up every time it sat at my apartment.............

i have a video of the paint it came out awesome........

so i say go for it if you are on a budget or it's for your daily.........

good luck and post some pics. when it's done........


oh yeah i forgot to add they usually will not do a perfect job on bodywork they told me because they are not a show quality paint service.................

so i would do all the bodywork yourself if you are really picky


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 11 2003, 09:29 AM
> *alright i had my storm painted there for about $500 they didn't get ALL the bodywork but they did alot........
> 
> i did most of the prep work though.....
> ...


 i believe you , man
my car has absolutely no runs on the entire car
and the paint is deep as hell
now remember, i had my own paint shipped in from HOK 
but the painter kicked ass and it is tight


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you got any pics.???

i wanna see


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

with many of these places like maaco, earl sheib and one day paint and body, 

many of them don't offer a clear coat, and if they do the clear is mixed into the paint.

i know of many homies who have single toned their ranflas this way.

but this is they way they did it. they prepped all of the work themselved.

body work, lights and molding/bumper removal, some took aout their glass and one homie listenned to my and took out his interior.

they pulled their ranflas in a tow dolly and just payed for a fresh coat of primer and one coat of color.

they all paid under $300 for this. the homie that went to earl sheib paid $165, all of them had their door jams and trunk inner lip sprayed.

you do get what you pay for but these homies, painted their daily's this way, this was over 5 years ago, besides the dents, the paint still looks good. after it gets painted, wait about 3 months, get a wheel and rub it down, to even the coat, if there are runs, this will minimize them.

garage or cover you car when possible, regardless of where its sprayed and you can use polishes and waxes with uv protectants, whether they actually work or not ?????

if you can' handle the prep process, get your homies and have a carne asada with some pisto making a weekend out of it.

while everthing is ripped out, with the $$$ you save you can rechrome, retighten your interior, use cerillium oxide to polish your glass, even tint them, and clean your lights and electrical.

your other option is to hit up an autobody supply shop, look at their cork board/bulletin board and find a freelance painter. 

hope this helps.

:biggrin: ,

cc 



Last edited by Cruz_Campos at Sep 20 2003, 03:01 PM


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

u get what u pay for like some have been saying :0 :0 :0 

My neighbor got his truck painted at Macco for like $800 buck and it isnt perfect but looks better than it did than before. He did take off all the lights and parts that didnt need to get painted. Its been like 3 yrs and it still looks ok, like he said he wasnt looking for a badass paint job but something decent. The spot he took it to did an ok job, but if you want bad ass you bill have to pay for it where ever you go.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice 6 year old topic :happysad:


----------



## onlinev (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,
I like this site.
onlinev


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jun 20 2003, 02:05 AM~801314
> *i used to work for Maaco  i was there painter. when i was working for them thats all they had was me a good painter cause the paint is the worst shit you can put on your car.....its fucken single stage,,,,,who in the fuck single stages there lowrider if it an't a hopper?????LMAO...dame krazy....shit the paint only last about 2 years and you can tell off the bat that its single stage....you know how much maaco spends to paint one customers car?? $40.00 know u telling me your paying $800 and you getting $40.00 paint job....and it looks tight....shhhhhhhhhhhhhit hommie if it an't KANDY it
> an't $HIT
> *


so what you doing next week ... i got 80 bucks ! bring some tape and all the tools


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I got my daily painted at Macco back in school, and I paid $1100 for the a better service. When dealing with Macco its better to pay for a higher service job if its a daily, and you're on a budget. For a show car, I would look into a better paint shop or painter IMO.


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

Painted in 02 by maco in canton ohio. They did decent job but it sits outside alot and the clear was really thin now i cant buff it out its just too thin, and it is cloudy now. For a cheep paint job it was ok, but next time will pay more to have it done or try to do it myself.


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

I believe the old saying you get what you pay for .
i had a roadmaster painted there and the did a nice job on it but i paid like 
$2,000 .


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

all depends on what maaco you go to... im the painter at the one in tinley park il and our rep is building pretty quick weve done candies to tahoes jambed out with tricoat pearl to cheap ass single stage

its all on if you prep or if you pay for the right prepping

but on the other hand the one in blue island was just shut down by the head guys at maaco, they did shitty ass work 

all depends on what you want done if your gonna pay for it and you get what you pay for

you spend 350$ dont expect much unless you do the prepping all your self!


HEADS UP FOR ANYONE GOING,

DO NOT GET A SINGLE STAGE METALLIC OR PEARL PAINT IT WILL 99% OF THE TIME NOT COME OUT GOOD, METALLICS LIKE TO FLOAT AROUND SO EITHER IT WILL LOOK WET AND STRIPED OR WILL NOT BE STRIPED BUT WILL BE DULL

GO WITH BASE / CLEAR ALL THE WAY!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 21 2009, 07:50 PM~16051471
> *all depends on what maaco you go to... im the painter at the one in tinley park il and our rep is building pretty quick weve done candies to tahoes jambed out with tricoat pearl to cheap ass single stage
> 
> its all on if you prep or if you pay for the right prepping
> ...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

but just so yall know i do sidejobs at work also, so if you in chicago get at me!!!

heres some pics


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

paintin my tahoe in alsa mystic paint b4 the end of january so ill post some pics of that also!


----------



## SH4RKZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Any pics of the paint job from macco


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Sep 8 2003, 02:53 AM~1040531
> *maaco uses shermin williams paint-they started out making house paint .they explained the new paint to me ,and with different additives you can make it basecoat ,single stage, or even bedliner coat all from the same toner can kinda cheap if ya thinks about it
> *


DuPont and PPG are the same as far as using the same toners and then the different binders and balancers make it into what you want, thats not a ig deal realy. We use S W clear on our cheaper jobs , pretty decent for the price


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I was going to do the maaco thing but I decided to paint it myself


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 21 2009, 11:08 PM~16054192
> *but just so yall know i do sidejobs at work also, so if you in chicago get at me!!!
> 
> heres some pics
> ...



HOW MUCH U CHARGE FOR A GLOSSIE BLACK PAINT JOB ON A 95 WOOD


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95WOOD_@Oct 15 2010, 08:00 PM~18822834
> *HOW MUCH U CHARGE FOR A GLOSSIE BLACK PAINT JOB ON A 95 WOOD
> *



damn homie thats my work from LAST summer lol give me a call 708 937 3120 we can work something out in your price range

heres some pics from my recent work


----------



## 95WOOD (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 16 2010, 06:05 PM~18829279
> *damn homie thats my work from LAST summer lol give me a call 708 937 3120 we can work something out in your price range
> 
> heres some pics from my recent work
> ...



how far are u from iowa dawg


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

damn 03


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

macco will get you right if you treat your painter right 

















slide the painter a lil on the side and you get this


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 20 2010, 09:13 PM~18864395
> *macco will get you right if you treat your painter right
> 
> 
> ...


you paint? if not,which loaction you go to and who you holla at?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18829279
> *damn homie thats my work from LAST summer lol give me a call 708 937 3120 we can work something out in your price range
> 
> heres some pics from my recent work
> ...


 :biggrin: Damn props homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 20 2010, 09:13 PM~18864395
> *macco will get you right if you treat your painter right
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 21 2010, 01:59 PM~18870708
> *you paint? if not,which loaction you go to and who you holla at?
> *



Nope I wish I had a place to do paint but thats my homies car he took it to the one in kennedy heights I will see if he remembers the guys name that sprayed him. If you want a good job in cincy go up in hamilton to mirror magic thats who sprayed me or if your money is right go to johnny v's tell either place nati sent you and they will take good care of you


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 22 2010, 07:39 AM~18878186
> *Nope I wish I had a place to do paint but thats my homies car he took it to the one in kennedy heights I will see if he remembers the guys name that sprayed him. If you want a good job in cincy go up in hamilton to mirror magic thats who sprayed me or if your money is right go to johnny v's tell either place nati sent you and they will take good care of you
> *


yea,lmk if you can get his name #


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

if not im right by chicago homie lemme know, bout to order up my brand new ingersol rand air compressor and finish up buidling my permanent paint booth in my garage, ill be starting to spray at the crib when the weather starts to heat up round here


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

If you painted 3 to 5 cars a day, eventually you are going to become a good painter. Do your own body work or take it to a good body man. A friend of mine has taken a couple of high end cars to Maaco that sold at some high end Auctions. You would never guess it was painted there. Paint job here cost $1500. Again KEY WORD=== BODY WORK====


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

body work and prep are the main thing at maaco, if you get a cheap maaco they WILL do cheap work, you have to check out your local maacos and see what kinda rep they got. 

our shop shut down last month because the owner got into it with maaco he got sick of doing all the cheap jobs and not making any money. lol dont know why he went with maaco in the first place then but whatever im at home collecting un employment and finishing my garage to start doing my own work


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaeasy_@Dec 25 2010, 09:57 PM~19420627
> *If you painted 3 to 5 cars a day, eventually you are going to become a good painter.  Do your own body work or take it to a good body man.  A friend of mine has taken a couple of high end cars to Maaco that sold at some high end Auctions.  You would never guess it was painted there.  Paint job here cost $1500.  Again KEY WORD=== BODY WORK====
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 26 2010, 11:05 AM~19423005
> *body work and prep are the main thing at maaco, if you get a cheap maaco they WILL do cheap work, you have to check out your local maacos and see what kinda rep they got.
> 
> our shop shut down last month because the owner got into it with maaco he got sick of doing all the cheap jobs and not making any money. lol dont know why he went with maaco in the first place then but whatever im at home collecting un employment and finishing my garage to start doing my own work
> *


agreed when i went to maaco they quoted me around $600 for the color change and all there other little fee's but it wasnt a bad job i guess for my 1st car i feel i got ripped off though paid 1300 total for all the body work and paint for that price i probably coulda got patterns or something


----------



## 83monte509 (Apr 25, 2009)

ended up paying about $1400.I did most of the body work and paid them to finish the rest.They didnt plug the antenna hole like I paid them to do and they forgot to take out 2 small dings right above the rocker panels,but nobody ever notices them.I know they r there tho and it bugs the shit out of me.My homie from R.O only charges 1200 for full patterns and leafing/striping  It's my daily tho and everybody compliments it.actually draws lots of attention at shows and cruises too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 16 2010, 08:05 PM~18829279
> *damn homie thats my work from LAST summer lol give me a call 708 937 3120 we can work something out in your price range
> 
> heres some pics from my recent work
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

i had a few painted at maaco but it was a single stage solid color no metal flake...we wet sanded it and buffed it n looked great...n only 1200 bucks! lol just make sure ur body is straight b4 u take it there


----------

